# Outdoor Planted "tub"



## KarthikC (26 Apr 2017)

Hi All,

I started growing plants in natural sunlight and here's how it looks 1.5 months after I started it:




 

Plants added: Anubias Barteri, Anubias Nana, Hygrophilia araguaia, Hygrophilia Pinnatifida, Tenellus, Cryptocoryne Sp., Reinckii Mini, Ludwigia Palustris, Staurogyne Brown, Ludwigia Arcuata, Ludwigia Glandulosa. Whew! That's it. 
Substrate: garden soil topped with JBL Manado.
Lights: about 12 Hrs of Sunlight 

Hope you all like it! I also hope this thread is in the right section of the forum. 

Cheers,

Karthik


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Apr 2017)

Looks good, are you adding fertz?
Posting it in the ponds section is fine.


----------



## KarthikC (26 Apr 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Looks good, are you adding fertz?
> Posting it in the ponds section is fine.


Thanks Tim. Yes I am dosing macro and micro on alternate days. 

Cheers, 

Karthik

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## KarthikC (7 Jun 2017)

Hi Guys,

This is how the tub looks after a month of neglect- I had some hectic work related travel!



 

Thankfully, there is no algae bloom. Due to the filter failing and absolutely no fertiliser dosing, the stem plants seem to have melted off. Although I feel lack of water change is the main culprit. 
I am happy to see the other plants do well. I plan to rescape this; will keep updating. 

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC (27 Jul 2017)

Hi All,

Shifted some plants to a new tub. Anubias, cabomba, hygrophilia difformis and some crypts are in there. 



 

Cheers,

Karthik


----------



## KarthikC (19 Feb 2018)

10 month update on the outdoor planted tub. May additions and many more taken off from here. Thankfully, algae isnt seen!



 

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## nayr88 (22 Mar 2018)

KarthikC said:


> 10 month update on the outdoor planted tub. May additions and many more taken off from here. Thankfully, algae isnt seen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi that looks so good
Can we have some more details

What is in the base of the tub and the size
The temperature and so on



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarthikC (23 Mar 2018)

Thanks.  

The tub diameter is about 16-17” and is a little smaller at the base. I’ve kept the tub where it gets direct sunlight only in the morning. Temperature in winters here in Bangalore doesn’t exceed 28 Deg. C and in summers it goes Upto 38. 

Substrate is regular garden soil. Plants keep changing. Now I’ve pulled out some vallisneria and anubias for my planted  tank and planning to put some tenellus and h. Araguaia. There are about 8 guppies in there. 

Water change frequency is every week (50%) and I dose npk at that time. 

That’s about it, I guess. 

Cheers,

Karthik 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

